# Building a cdu that will run 6 atlas switches



## slohmoh (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi
Can you help me find information on building a cdu that will run 6 atlas switches at a time. I'm realy lost with electrical stuff and my expert helper is unable to come up with a good answer.Please keep in mind I'm dumb as a stump and on a limited budget.
Thank You
slohmoh


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

slohmoh said:


> Hi
> Can you help me find information on building a cdu that will run 6 atlas switches at a time. I'm realy lost with electrical stuff and my expert helper is unable to come up with a good answer.Please keep in mind I'm dumb as a stump and on a limited budget.
> Thank You
> slohmoh



Dumb as a stump? ha ha ha:laugh:

Maybe I am too I have to ask what is a CDU?

Central Data Utility?

Why do you want to run 6 at a time may I ask?

I figured I would ask as none of the experts answered you yet.


Maybe this explains it?

http://www.trainweb.org/girr/tips/tips3/interlocking_tips.html


----------



## slohmoh (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply big ed
I guess my question should have been how big of a transformer and capacitor do i need to operate 6 atlas turn outs.I have a small yard on my layout with a runaround and 4 sideings,if i want to use the sideings i need to set the crossovers to the not routed posisition thats 4 turnouts and i also need to set two of sideings to not routed position at the same time.To do all this i was told to make a diode matrix and a capacitor discharge unit.I have the matrix ready just need info on size of cap and transformer and maybe other parts im not aware of.
Thanks
slohmoh


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

slohmoh said:


> Thanks for the reply big ed
> I guess my question should have been how big of a transformer and capacitor do i need to operate 6 atlas turn outs.I have a small yard on my layout with a runaround and 4 sideings,if i want to use the sideings i need to set the crossovers to the not routed posisition thats 4 turnouts and i also need to set two of sideings to not routed position at the same time.To do all this i was told to make a diode matrix and a capacitor discharge unit.I have the matrix ready just need info on size of cap and transformer and maybe other parts im not aware of.
> Thanks
> slohmoh


This sounds like a job for the T MAN

Or tankist?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

CDU is older school. The norm is stall motors. You will need an old Peter Thorne book with the plans. Four were printed. I do cookbook. I need to have everthing for reference since I have not made one.
Anton may know more.


----------



## slohmoh (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks T-Man
I guess i'm just a analog man in a digital world. Can i convert from twin coil to stall motor or do ineed to replace the turnouts to?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I believe they just replace he motors.

You won't like the price since you are using atlas switches.


I found the book It is the Practical Electronics Projects for Model Railroaders.1983. PAge 35 -37. Maybe you can preview it.
He uses a 2000 mfd 25 wvdc for a small one with a 1-2 second recharge. The large one uses 115ac and has 35v output.,a 4000 to 5000 mfd 50wdc for high capacity.

I could not find any cdu circuits on line.


----------



## slohmoh (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks again T-Man
I found a copy of Thorne's book circa 1979.Man this stuff is old school!! Now if i could only find a supplier of ancient electronics i could build the cdu.Maybe i should convert to ground throws.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

changing from coils to tortoise machine (or other stall motor) is really not big deal with atlas turnouts. just throw away the ugly coils (or offer them on ebay).

while stall motor machines are nice i decided to go for coils since i use peco turnouts. those have a spring that stall motors will not overcome and i really like how it holds the rail. so peco coil machines for me.
for CDU see my signature, thats what i will be building


----------



## slohmoh (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you tankist.Thats what I needed to know.I have under table switch machines probably should have stated that earler in my post,(all this is still new to me).While I was looking at your cdu schematics I took a peek at your layout and control panel. Nice very nice. thank you for sharing.


----------

